# Film Four



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Film Four going free and available on Freeview, Sky etc is the best thing that has happened on UK television since the Edge of Darkness series.
















Who watched "The Road to Perdition" last night?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Film Four going free and available on Freeview, Sky etc is the best thing that has happened on UK television since the Edge of Darkness series.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree Paul; a great addition to Freeview









I did watch the "Road to Perdition" .... first time I have seen it .... changed my view completely about Tom Hanks .... he was brilliant.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I havent seen it yet, I must Sky + it


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Film Four on Freeview is great, only need to go through channel 1 to 5 and then straight to it if nothing else is on


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Just checked out what's on tonight as having a lazy weekend away from the beers.

Apocalypse Now is on tonight at 11.00


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

PhilM said:


> Just checked out what's on tonight as having a lazy weekend away from the beers.
> 
> Apocalypse Now is on tonight at 11.00


Strap on your 6105 in a tribute


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

"I love the smell of Napalm in the morning"

" Charlie don't surf"

Classic


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

The only one I can remember is " F**k man this is better than disneyland"


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

There's mines over there, there's mines over there, and watch out those goddamn monkeys bite, I'll tell ya.


----------



## Jeremy67 (Jun 27, 2006)

Road to P. is excellent.

TH does get on my t1ts sometimes but he is very good in alot of stuff, The Green Mile is another if a little sentemental.

However THs greatest moment IMHO is as producer of 'Band of Brothers'. If you've not seen this you really really must. I guarantee you will cry at least once and I blubbed like a baby at the end although they were not actually tears of sadness (you'll understand when you see it. Overall it's a very life afirming series.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Need to find it to fill my evenings. Going on wagon next week


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Mrcrowley said:


> Need to find it to fill my evenings. Going on wagon next week


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> Film Four going free and available on Freeview, Sky etc is the best thing that has happened on UK television since the Edge of Darkness series.


I remember that, a superb series


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I agree it's a great addition to my cable tv package (which is pretty basic & more or less freeview really) so I watched Lost In Translation, when it started last sunday, & thought it very good (I'd not seen it before). I went to see Road To Perdition at the cinema & thought it excellent also (esp Tom Hanks).

Band of Brothers was just a superb tv series & I might well try to find it on dvd


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Film Four going free and available on Freeview, Sky etc is the best thing that has happened on UK television since the Edge of Darkness series.
> ...


It was...and so was "The Life and Loves of a She-Devil"...which I've just ordered on DVD.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Hawk said:
> ...


I`ve got a photo I took of the Belle Tout lighthouse on my landing also about 15 years ago I commissioned a portrait of a my then girlfriend with it as a backdrop, a really nice looking building in a magnificent setting


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ve got a photo I took of the Belle Tout lighthouse on my landing


Was that a longship you landed in Mac







?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

''on my landing'
















So you admit it then......

''Mork calling Orsen, come in Orsen''


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Steve264 said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > Need to find it to fill my evenings. Going on wagon next week


Want to see if my muscle relaxants work on their own Steve. Got worse lately so upped them a bit. Plus i'm getting too fond of the JDs lately. Though Trish has helped a little bit, nearly gone through 2 half bottles and a full one in less than 3 weeks.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Watching the Fifth Element for the umpteenth time ....it's one of those films I can watch again and again without getting bored.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> ''on my landing'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I refer the Right Honorable Gentleman for Cambridge to my answer of Jul 15 2006, 12:11 PM to a related question by the Member for Whittlesey....



> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > *U F O's*
> ...


----------

